# Front sitting area - can I DIY this?



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Would like a place to sit in the front of the house. The current idea is to remove the short columns, fence, and gate. The sitting area would go left of the front door as you look at the house (where those round green bushes are - boxwoods?). Is this something I can DIY? Anybody have better ideas for this area? Yes, that's my kids' paint and my light sand level attempt.


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

It's something you could diy with a electric chipping hammer, sledge, and shovels. My main concern is you will loose the symmetry of the house removing the fencing and columns (unless you do both sides) I don't know the dimensions but it looks tight from the fencing to the house itself. Possibly you could put pavers between the fencing and house to create a small sitting area? My house has a 4'x8' covered porch in front and we are able to fit two rocking chairs and a small table with ease for sitting in the mornings.


----------

